# Water under the Gas Tank area



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

This is the first car that I experienced this with. Every time I park the Atlas and come back later and I find a small puddle of water below it just under the fuel tank area. Is this something that is normal. My prior SUVs and cars that happens under the engine bay area. This happens after every drive even when the weather is in the 30s.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> This is the first car that I experienced this with. Every time I park the Atlas and come back later and I find a small puddle of water below it just under the fuel tank area. Is this something that is normal. My prior SUVs and cars that happens under the engine bay area. This happens after every drive even when the weather is in the 30s.


I believe that's just the a/c condensate line as this has one in the rear as well...I get the same thing. Remember, if you have the auto climate control, the a/c compressor is running most of the time hot or cold.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks. That is what I thought. What gets me is that it only happens in the back and nothing under the engine. They must have the whole drainage routed to the back area. Non of my cars have put as much water as the Atlas.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> This is the first car that I experienced this with. Every time I park the Atlas and come back later and I find a small puddle of water below it just under the fuel tank area. Is this something that is normal. My prior SUVs and cars that happens under the engine bay area. This happens after every drive even when the weather is in the 30s.


It’s probably condensation dripping from the muffler. There is a drain hole in the bottom. This usually happens on short drives where the exhaust pipes are not hot enough to evaporate the condensation.


----------

